# CELE Officers on Air-force.ca?



## murrdawg (4 Aug 2011)

Hi all,

Just a general shout out to fellow CELE officers.... I see a lot of Sig  O's on here, wondered if there were ACTIVE CELE officers on here as well?


----------



## Drag (14 Aug 2011)

There is a few of us kicking around.


----------



## DVessey (18 Sep 2011)

If I spend any time on the milnet forums, I usually browse around here.


----------



## murrdawg (20 Aug 2012)

At least its nice to see a few. I wasn't sure if there were many on here as I tend to see more of the NCM's posting.


----------

